# LED lighting for goldfish tank



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm looking for an LED light that would compliment goldfish while still being suitable for a lightly planted tank 

tank dimensions: 46g bowfront
width: 12''
length: 36''
height: 20.7''

plants i'm interested in using:
Java fern
vals
crypts
anubias
polysperma
amazon sword

LED lights i'm considering:
: Amazon.com: BeamsWork 36"-40" Hi Lumen LED Aquarium Light Fixture 90 66x0.5W
Amazon.com : Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 36-Inch : Pet Supplies

I'm not sure if the stringray alone would be bright enough for the whole tank. It's going to be a display tank so i would prefer something that will make the tank pop. Also, would the blue hues from the 10000k dull out the orange of the goldfish? 
Any suggestions/recommendations appreciated! thanks


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you sure you want to put goldfish in a planted tank? Goldfish likes to eat and dig out anything that can fit in their mouth including plants


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd stick with Java fern and anubias for goldfish. Less likely to be eaten but still possible, depending how hungry the ones you have are  I have the finnex fugeray planted led on my 45bow and it does awesome for plants and the color spectrum is great for my tropical fish.


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

haha i know, they're fat little piggies. I've debated for a while about this but eh, doesn't hurt to try  and thanks kim86 for the suggestion!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I added fancy goldfish into my planted cube tank and if kept well fed, they leave most of my plants alone. Java fern, some Hygro, frog bit, java moss, and hornwort. They eat all the duckweed I add from my other fw tanks, so that keeps them happy and they leave the others alone.

I have both a Finnex lights and a Kessil, but only use one at a time. Fish don't care and the plants grow under either led light.


----------

